# 5 Gal. Worm Harvester



## allgrownup

So how do you get those worms out of their castings without spending all day picking them out?????


Well.......there's a couple of effective ways that i know of.  If anyone else cares to add more ways to this thread....it would be dandy. LOL

I"m high...bear with me......

First method is to take a white sheet and poor contents of your worm farm out. Spread the castings away from the heap little by little.  The worms will continue to retreat to the darkest part of the pile.  This method works fine.....but it takes some time man!

:bong1:     ok... that's better....

Which leads me to way number 2.  The "5 gal Worm Harvester".  This should cost you under 20 bucks and is well worth the time saved.

Get yourself a 5 gallon bucket.  Yes i know, you just happen to have a few of those lying around..LOL..  Cut the bottom out of it.  File the lrp left by your sheety cutting job.  Cut the bucket in half.  Take half and trace the bucket on the top of tupperwar container you bought that was slightly taller than the rest in Wally World.  Cut out.  Cut out opposite side 2-3 inches lower.  Should make a slope if you layed somethin betweebn them.   Ok.....now take some of that 1/4" min. or greater metal screen you purchased earlier and attach it to the top of the bucket.  I use small tie straps.  Make your holes as small as possilbe.  Start on one end and attach then move a few inches and attach.  If you try to attach both ends and then imbetween your going to have a loose mess.  And it will look like a stoner made it     Now take the bottom of the bucket and flip it so its opposiet the top.  It shoul taper away from the tupperware out.  Upside down is what i mean.. Just look at the pictuires.  Attach.  Now your done man, admire it, and wonder why you didnt think of it sooner.


I found someone selling these online for over 100 bucks! what a load of sheet.  this should cost you under 20.  Try to recycle if you can.  If you have no 5 gal bucko.....don't by one from a big box store.  You can go to any local contractor and get these free all day.  Or my favorite....the donut shop.  Yes this container used to hold frosting, and if stoned like me when you put this together, you cant help sticking your head in it.  This entire setup could be built out of recycled goods and possibly not cost you a dime.

Lets see if any can build one this way.......get creative and lets see how you made yours.....


----------



## rollingstoned77

wow ! you have blown me away again with your craftyness and DIY inginuity . that seems big and cumbersome and a bit of a PAIN IN THE arse but hey , kudos to you !!!!



no seriously , thats cool man . you are always making great things and adding to this great community . keep it up man , you are my HERO !!



PEACE


----------



## allgrownup

hahahah, i built it in about 2 hours.  not real difficult and you'll see why your going to have one in about 2-3 months LOL.


----------



## allgrownup

wow....i barely got my hands dirty this time


Muahahahhahhahahaha


----------



## Droopy Dog

Bump this up, looks like something I can really use. 

DD


----------



## -Hand-&gt;Of&lt;-Eris-

Just came across this crafty bit of ingenious! Thanx for the info!


----------



## Wetdog

Droopy Dog said:
			
		

> Bump this up, looks like something I can really use.
> 
> DD



:yay: :heart: :yay: 

*THANK YOU!!!!!*

Whomever made this a sticky!!!

Wet


----------



## FUM

If you put castings out in the sun,all the worms will migrate to the botton of your castings and you harvest off the top. Let nature work for you my friends.


----------



## WAGMAN007

It looks very nice but how does it work. Where do you put in your casings how do you keep every thing from falling out the bottom do you sit there and turn the bucket and the worms fall through the wire mesh ???
:holysheep:  **** to the people


Thanks Wagman

Weed is proof that God loves us and wants s to be happy


----------



## Blackie54

What additives do I add to my 5 gal. buckets of M.Grow from Lowes. My plants are doing pretty good but I feel that they need more. There are only so much you can get at our local feed store, feed store from the 70's.No worm castings or bat ****.What can I add to the top 2 or 3 inches of soil. Don't need to bring attention to my self.


----------

